

India will become number 1 source of PHP developers soon - palehose
http://www.phpclasses.org/blog/post/99-India-will-become-number-1-source-of-PHP-developers-soon.html

======
embeddedradical
hey, hey...don't pick on india, they're still emerging - they'll make it
through this php problem. we still have a lot of people using php here...the
thing's contagious.

------
maheshs
Sooner same will be true for other languages as well

~~~
palehose
Although I don't have any hard evidence, I think this is less true with Ruby
on Rails, probably Python/Django as well. I just can't imagine that legacy
Rails applications are going to be getting outsourced anytime soon. It will
probably take another 15 years before Ruby even comes close to the widespread
usage of PHP.

~~~
socratees
15 years is such a long time to predict anything.

------
socratees
Expect your PHP related projects to be outsourced in a big scale very soon.

